# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  How much humidity??

## Tongue Flicker

My dad keeps a forest of Episcia cupreata and chrysothemis pulchella. Anyone keep these inside their vivs? I wanna put some in my FBT, crab and gecko viv but i wanna know how much humidity they can handle inside an enclosure without leaf spotting or rotting

----------

